# Granizada no norte do país - 29 Abril 2012



## ELJICUATRO (29 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

Por cá (Braga Sul) já houve bombeardamento, posso dizer que durante 25 mns foi chuva moderada-forte acompanhada principalmente de granizo (Houve 2 trovões bem fortes nesse timing)


----------



## Paula (29 Abr 2012 às 15:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2012*

André, é verdade, em Vieira houve um festão e nós aqui sem nada!
Uma amiga minha mandou-me algumas fotos, que coloco aqui.
Vieira ficou mesmo linda


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2012 às 16:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2012*

A primeira trovoada e uma valente saraivada, por sorte as pedras não eram muito grandes.


----------



## tiaguh7 (29 Abr 2012 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2012*

Fica aqui também o meu contributo


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2012 às 18:42)

*Vieira do Minho*
Foto Ricardo Moura (via facebook)








*Bragança*
Foto Marco Ferreira (via facebook)






*Bragança*
Foto Marco Ferreira (via facebook)








*Bragança*
Foto Miguel Miranda (via facebook)








*Bragança*
Foto Miguel Miranda (via facebook)


----------



## Z13 (29 Abr 2012 às 20:54)

Ficam também algumas imagens que registei com o telemóvel...


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2012 às 21:39)

*Terras de Bouro *





















Fotos de João Zagallo


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2012 às 22:02)

Mais fotografias publicas na página do facebook MeteoPT.com
Desde já um muito obrigado a todos por nos fazerem chegar tão bons registos! 

Vieira do Minho, hoje à tarde.




Fotografia de Catarina Catherina Vieira



Vieira do Minho.




Fotografia de Dee Cardoso



Hoje no Rally Targa - Vieira do Minho 2012




Fotografia de João Lavadinho.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2012 às 22:06)

LINDO!


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2012 às 22:07)

Boas, 

Acabadinho de chegar do Gerês...

cá fica o meu contributo, esta tarde quando passava pela zona de Terras de Bouro, quase a chegar à descida para a Caniçada (Gerês) tirei estas fotos, muito granizo acumulado nas bermas e nos campos, na descida para a Caniçada também algum granizo acumulado, assim como nos picos do do Gerês, havia vários e frequentes relâmpagos sobre as serras ... 
Em certas zonas apanhei chuva torrencial  com gotas grossas , tarde meteorológica animada nestas bandas

De referir que a temperatura rondava os *4 graus* na  altura das fotos ..

( algumas fotos foram tiradas com o telemóvel)


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2012 às 22:10)

E eu a pensar que tinha tido um fim-de-semana animado!  Excelentes!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2012 às 00:51)

Deixo aqui também o meu contributo...

Tendo passeado por zonas serranas adjacentes ao Gerês neste domingo, a meio da tarde dei de "caras" com trovoada, chuva e granizo.
Nessa altura a temperatura deu uma cambalhota, já que até aí estava até bem amena.
Na zona do Campo do Gerês o granizo caiu bem mas depois passou a chuva derretendo tudo. Já na zona de S. Bento da Porta Aberta (montanhas adjacentes a Oeste), Caniçada (de oeste até às pontes) e na zona das Cerdeirinhas\Vieira do Minho o granizo dava um ar de NEVE, tanto era e disperso pelos terrenos de cultivo e matas.

1º avistamento da instabilidade:





Actividade eléctrica:

















Depois já na zona da Caniçada\Cerdeirinhas:













Não estive no epicentro mas mesmo assim...foi agradável assistir!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2012 às 01:27)

theAUTOBiTchannel


----------



## Teles (30 Abr 2012 às 22:26)

Mas que bela granizada e saraivada que foi captado , muito obrigado a todos pela partilha


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2012 às 23:47)

Um fenómeno brutal por aí, excelentes registos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mai 2012 às 11:46)

Grandes registos malta...


----------



## Norther (2 Mai 2012 às 16:23)

belas fotos  muito bons registos mesmo


----------

